# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أريد إعراب قصيدة الشافعي:إِذا المرء لا يرعاك إلا تكلفا == فدعه ولا تكثر عليه التأسفا

## بنت السبيعي

لم اشاء ان اعتمد على المنتديات في حل واجباتي ولكن الحآجهـ دعتني لذلك..
فأنا لاأفقهـ شيئاً في لغتي العربية واعترافاً مني بذلك لم ادخل هذا التخصص ولم اجعله من ضمن التخصصات التي افكر في دخولها والتعمق فيها لعلمي بجهلي الشديد بهذه اللغة التي اتحدثها ..
لذلك دخلت قسماً بعيداً كل البعد عن كل مايمت اللغة العربية بصلة..
ولك اكن اعلم بإن قدري ان تكون اللغة العربية لي بالمرصاد وان تأخذ جل وقتي في فك رموزها 
الصعبة -بالنسبة لي- والتي ماأن اعرف حل إعراب ما او إستخراج تشبية بسيط يُخيل لي بأني اخترعت شيئاً هائلاً 
قد يفيد البشرية بأكملها من بعدي ويطول تفكيري بالثناء العظيم الذي سوف يُوجه لي من دكتورتي التي -بلغ العمر بها عتياً-ثم افاجأ واُصاب بخيبة امل شديدة..
بعد ان تقول لي اجتهاد بسيط مقارنة بطالبة جامعية وصلت لهذه المرحلة..
لاأعلم لم تهوى دكتورتي الغوص بين ثنايا هذه اللغة دون ادنى إلتفاته لمن هم اقل منها علماً "سامحها الله" 

"عذراً على الإستطراد"
ولكن هذه اللغة اثااااارت جنوني.. 
ماأريد الوصول إليه:
(إعراب قصيدة الشافعي "إعراب كامل" وإستخراج جميع الأوجه البلاغية فيها) 

اتمنى ان يساعدني اي شخص قادر على مساعدتي في حل ماأريد 
ولن انساااه بالدعاء في ظهر الغيب وليعلم ويتأكد ويتيقن بإنه انقذ إنسانهـ محتآجه للمساعدة فعلاً.. 

القصيدة هي :إِذا المَرءُ لا يَرعاكَ إِلّا تَكَلُّفاً~~~فَد  عهُ وَلا تُكثِر عَلَيهِ التَأَسُّفا
فَفِي النَّاسِ أبْدَالٌ وَفي التَّرْكِ رَاحة~~~وفي القلبِ صبرٌللحبيب ولوجفا
فَمَا كُلُّ مَنْ تَهْوَاهُ يَهْوَاكَ قلبهُ~~~وَلا كلُّ مَنْ صَافَيْتَه لَكَ قَدْ صَفَا
إذا لم يكن صفو الوداد طبيعة~~~فلا خيرَ في ودٍ يجيءُ تكلُّفا
ولا خيرَ في خلٍّ يخونُ خليلهُ~~~ويلقاهُ من بعدِ المودَّة ِ بالجفا
وَيُنْكِرعَيْشا  ً قَدْ تَقَادَمَ عَهْدُهُ~~~وَيُظ  هِرُ سِرًّا كان بِالأَمْسِ قَدْ خَفَا
سَلامٌ عَلَى الدُّنْيَا إذا لَمْ يَكُنْ بِهَا~~~ صديق صدوق صادق الوعدمنصفا


هل ابقى بإنتظار الإجآبة ام ارحل بانكسار حاملة خيبة الأمل..؟]

----------


## الساري

*أبدأ بالإعراب مستعينا بالله تعالى , فإن أخطأت في شيء فأنا بحاجة إلى من يقوم أخطائي:*

*إِذا : ظرف زمان تضمن معنى الشرط مبني على السكون في محل نصف على الظرفية , وهو مضاف .*
*المَرءُ : فاعل لفعل محذوف تقديره ( لا يرعاك ) مرفوع علامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره .*
*وجملة ( لا يرعاك المرء ) في محل جر مضاف إليه*
*لا : حرف نفي مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب*
*يَرعاكَ : ( يرعى ) فعل مضارع مرفوع علامة رفعة ضمة مقدرة على الأف منع ظهورها التعذر , والفاعل ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره ( هو ) يعود على ( المرء )*
*وجملة ( لا يرعاك ) تفسيرية لا محل لها من الإعراب .*
*إِلا : حرف استثناء ملغى مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب*
*تَكَلُّفاً : مفعول مطلق منصوب علامة نصبه فتحة ظاهرة على آخره*
*فَدَعهُ : الفاء واقعة في جواب الشرط , حرف مبني على الفتح لا محل له , ( دع ) فعل أمر مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب , والفاعل ضمير مستتر وجوبا تقديره (أنت ) , و ( الهاء ) ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به .*
*وجملة ( دعه ) جواب الشرط غير الجازم لا محل لها من الإعراب*
*وَلا : ( الواو ) حرف عطف مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب , ( لا ) حرف نهي وجزم مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب*
*تُكثِر : فعل مضارع مجزوم بـ( لا ) وعلامة جزمه السكون الظاهر على آخره*
*عَلَيهِ**:** ( على ) حرف جر مبني على السكون , و ( الهاء ) ضمير متصل مبني على الكسر في محل جر مضاف إليه .*
*التَأَسُّفا : مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه فتحة ظاهرة على آخره و ( الألف ) لإطلاق القافية الشعرية .*
وجملة ( تكثر أنت ) معطوفة علة جملة ( دعه أنت ) لا محل لها من الإعراب .

***
*فَفِي**:* *( الفاء ) حرف تعليل مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( في ) حرف جر مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب .*
*النَّاسِ : اسم مجرور بـ( في ) وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره .*
*والجار والمجرور ( في الناس ) متعلق بخبر مقدم محذوف تقديره ( كائنة ) .*
*أبْدَالٌ : مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع , وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره*
*وجملة ( في الناس أبدال ) تفسيرية لا محل لها من الإعراب*
*وَفي : ( الواو ) حرف عطف مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( في ) حرف جر مبني على السكون لا محل له*
*التَّرْكِ : اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره .*
*والجار والمجرور ( في الترك ) متعلق بخبر مقدم محذوف تقديره ( كائنة )*
*رَاحة : مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع , وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره .*
*وجملة ( في الترك راحة ) معطوفة على جملة ( في الناس أبدال ) لا محل لها من الإعراب .*
*وَفي : ( الواو ) حرف عطف مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( في ) حرف جر مبني على السكون لا محل له*
*القلبِ : اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره .*
*والجار والمجرور ( في القلب ) متعلق بخبر مقدم محذوف تقديره ( كائن ) .*
*صبر : مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره .*
*وجملة ( في القلب صبر ) معطوفة على جملة ( في الناس أبدال ) لا محل لها من الإعراب .*
*للحبيب**:** ( اللام ) حرف جر مبني على الكسر لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( الحبيب ) اسم مجرور باللام وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره , والجار والمجرور ( للحبيب ) متعلق بالخبر المحذوف ( كائن )*
*ولو : ( الواو ) حرف حال مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب و ( لو ) حرف شرط غير جازم مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب*
*جفا : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح المقدر على آخره منع ظهوره التعذر , والفاعل ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره ( هو ) يعود على ( الحبيب ) .*
*وجملة ( جفا هو ) ابتدائية لا محل لها من الإعراب , وجملة الشرط ( جفا هو ) وجوابه المقدر ( ففي القلب راحة له ) في محل نصب على الحال , والتقدير ( للحبيب صبر في القلب حال وصله , ولو كانت حاله الجفوة فله صبر في القلب أيضا ) .*

***
*فَمَا : ( الفاء ) حرف تعليل مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( ما ) حرف نفي مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب تعمل عمل ليس .*
*كُلُّ**:* *اسم ( ما ) مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره , وهو مضاف*
*مَنْ : اسم موصول مبني على السكون في محل جر مضاف إليه .*
*تَهْوَاهُ : ( تهوى ) فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة مقدرة على آخره للتعذر , و ( الهاء ) ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به , والفاعل ضمير مستتر وجوبا تقديره ( أنت ) .*
*وجملة ( تهواه أنت ) صلة الموصول لا محل لها من الإعراب .*
*يَهْوَاكَ : ( يهوى ) فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة مقدرة على آخره للتعذر , و ( الكاف ) ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل نصب مفعول به .*
*قلبهُ : ( قلب ) فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره , وهو مضاف , و ( الهاء ) ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل جر مضاف إليه .*
*وجملة ( يهواك قلبه ) في محل نصب خبر ( ما ) .*
*وجملة ( ما ) واسمها وخبرها ( ما كل من تهواه يهواك قلبه ) تفسيرية لا محل لها من الإعراب .*
*وَلا : الواو حرف عطف مبني على الفتح لا محل له , و ( لا ) حرف نفي مبني عل ى السكون لا محل له .*
*كلُّ : مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره , وهو مضاف .*
*مَنْ : اسم موصول مبني على السكون في محل جر مضاف إليه .*
*صَافَيْتَه : ( صافى ) فعل ماض مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( التاء ) ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل رفع فاعل , و ( الهاء ) و ( الهاء ) ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به .*
*وجملة ( صافيته ) صلة الموصول لا محل لها من الإعراب .*
*لَكَ : اللام حرف جر مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( الكاف ) ضمير متصل مبني على افتح في محل جر مضاف إليه , والجار والمجرور متعلقان بالفعل ( صفا ) .*
*قَدْ**: حرف تحقيق مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب .*
*صَفَا : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح المقدر على آخره منع ظهوره التعذر , لا محل له من الإعراب , والفاعل ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره ( هو ) , وجملة ( صفا هو ) في محل رفع خبر المبتدأ ( كل ) .*


*تعبت ولم أنتصف ! فلعل أحدا يكمل*
*أو أكملُ لاحقا إن شاء الله تعالى .*

----------


## بنت السبيعي

جـــزاك الله خيراً 
وتأكد بإن لك دعوة في ظهر الغيب 
>>>ولكن لازلت بإنتظار ان تكمل مابدأت به ..

----------


## الساري

ولك بمثل

تتمة الإعراب :

*إذا : ظرف زمان تضمن معنى الشرط مبني على السكون في محل نصب . وهو مضاف*
*لم يكن**: ( لم ) حرف نفي وجزم مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب ( يكن ) فعل مضارع ناسخ مجزوم , وعلامة جزمه السكون الظاهر على آخره .*
*صفو : اسم يكن مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره , وهو مضاف .*
*الوداد : مضاف إليه مجرور , وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره .*
*طبيعة : خبر ( يكن ) منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره .*
*وجملة ( لم يكن صفو الوداد طبيعة ) في محل جر مضاف إليه .*
*فلا  : ( الفاء ) واقعة في جواب الشرط , حرف مبني على الفتح لا محل له , و ( لا ) نافية للجنس , حرف مبني على السكون لا محل له .*
*خيرَ : اسم ( لا ) مبني على الفتح في محل نصب .*
*في ودٍ : ( في ) حرف جر مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( ود ) اسم مجرور بفي , وعلامة جره الكسشرة الظاهرة على آخره , والجار والمجرور ( في ود ) متعلق بخبر ( لا ) المحذوف وتقديره ( كائن ) .*
*وجملة ( لا خير في ود ) جملة جواب الشرط غير الجازم لا محل لها من الإعراب .*
*يجيء : فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره , والفاعل ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره ( هو ) .*
*وجملة ( يجيء هو ) في محل جر صفة لـ( ود ) .*
*تكلُّفا : مصدر وقع حالا منصوب وعلامة نصبه فتحة ظاهرة على آخره .*

******
**ولا  : ( الواو ) حرف عطف مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( لا ) نافية للجنس , حرف مبني على السكون لا محل له .*
*خيرَ : اسم ( لا ) مبني على الفتح في محل نصب .*
*في خل : ( في ) حرف جر مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( خل ) اسم مجرور بفي , وعلامة جره الكسشرة الظاهرة على آخره , والجار والمجرور ( في خل ) متعلق بخبر ( لا ) المحذوف وتقديره ( كائن ) .*
*وجملة ( لا خير في خل ) معطوفة على جملة ( لا خير في ود ) لا محل لها من الإعراب .*
*يخونُ : فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره , والفاعل ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره ( هو ) .*
*خليلهُ : ( خليل ) مفعول به منصوب , وعلامة نصبه فتحة ظاهرة على آخره , وهو مضاف و ( الهاء ) ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل جر مضاف إليه .*
*وجملة ( يخون هو ) في محل جر صفة لـ ( خل )*
*ويلقاهُ : ( الواو ) حرف عطف مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( يلقى ) فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة مقدرة على آخره للتعذر , و ( الهاء ) ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به , والفاعل ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره ( هو ) .*
*وجملة ( يلقاه هو ) معطوفة على جملة ( يخون هو ) في محل جر .*
*من بعد : ( من ) حرف جر مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب و ( بعدِ ) اسم مجرور بـ( من ) وعلامة جره كسرة ظاهرة على آخره و وهو مضاف .*
*المودَّة ِ**: مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره كسرة ظاهرة على آخره .*
*بالجفا : ( الباء ) حرف جر مبني على الكسر لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( الجفا ) اسم مجرور بالباء وعلامة جره كسرة ظاهرة على الهمزة المحذوفة للقافية .*

******
**وَيُنْكِر : ( الواو ) حرف عطف مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( ينكر ) فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره , والفاعل ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره ( هو ) .*
*وجملة ( ينكر هو ) معطوفة على جملة ( يخون هو ) في محل جر .*
*عَيْشاً : مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه فتحة ظاهرة على آخره .*
*قَدْ : حرف تحقيق مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب .*
*تَقَادَمَ : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح الظاهر على آخره , لا محل له من الإعراب .*
*عَهْدُهُ : فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره .*
*وجملة ( تقادم عهده ) في محل نصب صفة لـ( عيش )*
*وَيُظْهِرُ : ( الواو ) حرف عطف مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( يظهر ) فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره , والفاعل ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره ( هو ) .*
*وجملة ( يظهر هو ) معطوفة على جملة ( يخون هو ) في محل جر .*
*سِرًّا : مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه فتحة ظاهرة على آخره .*
*كان**: فعل ماض ناسخ مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب , واسمه ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره ( هو ) .*
*بِالأَمْسِ : ( الباء ) حرف جر مبني على الكسر لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( الأمس ) اسم مجرور بالباء وعلامة جره كسرة ظاهرة على آخره , والجار والمجرور متعلق بالفعل ( خفا ) .*
*قَدْ : حرف تحقيق مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب .*
*خفاَ : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح المقدر على آخره للتعذر , لا محل له من الإعراب , وفاعله ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره ( هو .*
*وجملة ( خفا هو ) في محل نصب خبر ( كان ) .*
*وجملة كان واسمها وخبرها ( كان قد خفا هو ) في محل نصب صفة لـ ( سرًّا ) .*

******
**سَلامٌ : مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره ( وجاز الابتداء به مع أنه نكرة ؛ لكونه دعاء والدعاء من ألفاظ العموم )*
*عَلَى الدُّنْيَا : ( على ) حرف جر مبني على السكون الظاهر على آخره لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( الدنيا ) اسم مجرور بـ( على ) وعلامة جره كسرة مقدرة منع ظهورها التعذر , والجار والمجرور ( على الدنيا ) متعلق بخبر ( سلام ) المحذوف وتقديره ( كانن ) .*
*وجملة ( سلام على الدنيا ) استئنافية لا محل لها من الإعراب .*
*إذا : ظرف زمان تضمن معنى الشرط مبني على السكون في محل نصب . وهو مضاف*
*لم يكن**: ( لم ) حرف نفي وجزم مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب ( يكن ) فعل مضارع ناسخ مجزوم , وعلامة جزمه السكون الظاهر على آخره .*
*بِهَا : ( الباء ) حرف جر مبني على الكسر لا محل له من الإعراب , و ( ها ) ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل جر بحرف الجر , والجار والمجرور ( بها ) متعلق بخبر ( يكن ) المحذوف , وتقديره ( حاصل ) .*
*صديق :اسم كان مؤخر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره .*
*وجملة ( يكن بها صديق ) في محل جر بإضافة ( إذا ) إليها , وهي في الأصل فعل الشرط , وجواب الشرط محذوف دل عليه ما سبق إذا , والتقدير ( سلام على الدنيا . إذا لم يكن بها صديق صدوق .... فسلام عليها )*
*صدوق : صفة لـ( صديق ) مرفوعة وعلامة رفعها ضمة ظاهرة على آخرها .*
*صادق**: صفة أخرى لـ( صديق ) مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ضمة ظاهرة على آخره , وهو مضاف .*
*الوعد : مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره كسرة ظاهرة على آخره .*
*منصفا : حال من ( صديق ) منصوبة وعلامة نصبها فتحة ظاهرة على آخرها , ( وجاز أن تأتي الحال من ( صديق ) مع أنه نكرة ؛ لكونه موصوفا , والصفة نوع من التعريف ) .*

*تم الإعراب , فما كان فيه من خطإ فما أحوجني لتقويمه من قبل الأساتذة هنا .*

*بقي الجانب البلاغي , ربما يتصدى له همام , أو أجد له وقتا قريبا .*

----------


## الساري

إِذا المَرءُ لا يَرعاكَ إِلّا تَكَلُّفاً~~~فَد  عهُ وَلا تُكثِر عَلَيهِ التَأَسُّفا
فَفِي النَّاسِ أبْدَالٌ وَفي التَّرْكِ رَاحة~~~وفي القلبِ صبرٌللحبيب ولوجفا
فَمَا كُلُّ مَنْ تَهْوَاهُ يَهْوَاكَ قلبهُ~~~وَلا كلُّ مَنْ صَافَيْتَه لَكَ قَدْ صَفَا
إذا لم يكن صفو الوداد طبيعة~~~فلا خيرَ في ودٍ يجيءُ تكلُّفا
ولا خيرَ في خلٍّ يخونُ خليلهُ~~~ويلقاهُ من بعدِ المودَّة ِ بالجفا
وَيُنْكِرعَيْشا  ً قَدْ تَقَادَمَ عَهْدُهُ~~~وَيُظ  هِرُ سِرًّا كان بِالأَمْسِ قَدْ خَفَا
سَلامٌ عَلَى الدُّنْيَا إذا لَمْ يَكُنْ بِهَا~~~ صديق صدوق صادق الوعدمنصفا

من أوجه البلاغة في المقطوعة :
1- من علم البيان :
أ - في العبارات الآتية : ( صافيته ) ( لك قد صفا ) ( صفو الوداد ) استعارة مكنيّة , حيث جعل المخاطب وصاحبه , وجعل الوداد يصفو ويتكدّر مثل الماء , فهو إذن قد شبه المخاطب وصاحبه والوداد بالماء , فاستعار صفة الصفو من الماء ووصف بها المخاطب وصاحبه و وأيضا وصف بها الوداد , وهذا يسمى ( استعارة مكنية ) وسمي استعارة لأنه استعار صفة من الماء وجعلها للمخاطب وصاحبه وللوداد , وسميت الاستعارة هنا ( مكنية ) لأنه كنـّى ( أخفى ) المستعار منه ( المشبه به ) وهو الماء , ولم يصرح بلفظه .
ب- في قوله ( سلام على الدنيا ) فن الكناية , حيث أراد بيان أن الدنيا عند فقد الصديق الوفي ستكون سيئة على هذا الإنسان يفقد سعادتها وكأنه قد فقدها كلها , فلم يعبّر عن هذا المعنى مباشرة , بل عبّر عنه بالسلام على الدنيا كسلام المودع لها , وسمي هذا الفن كناية لأنه كنّى ( أخفى ) المعنى الذي يريد , وعبّر عنه بشيء يلازمه وهو وداع الدنيا بالسلام .

2- من علم المعاني :
استخدام النفي والاستثناء ( لا يرعاك إلا تكلفا ) وهذا يسمى أسلوب الحصر , إذ حصر الرعاية من هذا الشخص بدافع التكلف دون غيره , وهذا التعبير من الدقة في جعل المراعاة المذمومة إنما هي المراعاة التي تخلو تماما من المودة , وتقتصر على التكلف وحده .

3- من علم البديع :
أ- تقطيع البيت الثاني إلى جمل أربع متشابهة الطول مما يعطي البيت نغمة جميلة , وهذا يسمى الترصيع , وهو كالسجع في النثر .
ب- في البيت الثالث , قوله : ( تهواه , يهواك ) ( صافيته , صفا ) , وفي الرابع  :( الوداد , ود ) وفي الخامس : ( خل , خليل ) وفي السابع : ( صديق , صدوق , صادق )
كل ما سبق نجد الكلمة وكلمة مشابهة لها باللفظ ومختلفة عنها بالمعنى , وهذا يسمى الجناس , وهو هنا جناس اشتقاقي , وسمي بالاشتقاقي لكون كل كلمتين متشابهتين قد اشتقتا من أصل لغوي واحد , والجناس هنا نوعه ( ناقص ) لأن الكلمتين لم تتشابها في كل الحروف
وهذا الجناس يعطي الألفاظ جمالا من خلال تشابه اللفظ واختلاف المعنى .

ج- في البيت السادس : ( المودة , الجفا ) , وفي السابع : ( يظهر , خفا ) استخدام الكلمة وضدّها في البيتين يسمى الطباق وهو من المحسنات الشكلية التي تضفي على النص لمسة جمال .

والله أعلم .

----------

